# Е. Дербенко - Припевки



## tv1000 (23 Май 2010)

У кого есть ноты, поделитесь пожалуйста: [email protected]


----------



## magicboy (24 Май 2010)

Есть ноты партий! Но из них легко сделать партитуру, ноты в финале набраны. Нужно?


----------



## grigoriys (24 Май 2010)

magicboy писал:


> Есть ноты партий! Нужно?


Отправьте пожалуйста на [email protected]


----------



## tv1000 (24 Май 2010)

*magicboy*,
а есть для баяна соло?


----------



## magicboy (25 Май 2010)

К сожалению для баяна соло нету, да и не ахти это будет в сольном варианте, как мне кажется. Уж больно произведение оркестровое.
Вот ссылка для скачивания. Если не работает - пишите в личку (хотя должно работать)
http://garmoniya.uuuq.com/files/bib/score/Veselye pripevki.rar


----------



## tv1000 (26 Май 2010)

А по-моему очень интересно звучит. Спасибо за ноты!


----------



## magicboy (26 Май 2010)

Видео не захотело играться, попробую позже. Когда я говорил что "не ахти" я не знал что вообще в принципе есть варианты исполнения этого номера сольно. Но, все же, останусь при своем мнении - в оркестровом варианте интереснее.


----------



## chinyaev (29 Май 2010)

Почему - то не могу закачать ноты непосредственно на сайт, так что вот ссылка на "Припевки" Е.Дербенко - http://file016r.mylivepage.ru/chunk16/5264296/2724/Е.Дербенко _Припевки_.rar


----------



## magicboy (29 Май 2010)

chinyaev писал:


> Почему - то не могу закачать ноты непосредственно на сайт,


Может все дело в том что название написано не на латинице? У меня тоже бывают странности из-за этого.


----------



## tv1000 (29 Май 2010)

*chinyaev*,
большое спасибо!


----------



## vitalik937 (9 Апр 2016)

Отправьте пожалуйста на [email protected]  буду очень благодарен!


----------

